# when do I say it is over?



## coffee shop (Jun 6, 2011)

We have a family (both sides) event for the 4th. A week long event together. I know I am going to proceed with a divorce. I have posted the reasons why in other threads. He won't work, wants to do side jobs and not report taxes. Says we will be better off with his working and not paying taxes. I have alrealy paid over $30,000 in back taxes and debts in our 6 year marriage. his work brings in about $500 a month so far, most of the time he does what he wants. 

so questions are: do I end it before the family 4th? Do I respond to family phone calls and emails after it is known that I have filled? FYI no children of this marriage, we are both in our 50th.


----------



## BigToe (Jun 2, 2011)

It's so close to the event that I can't see ending it before hand. Just put on a happy face and proceed as normal. It sounds like you feel guilty having the party knowing that you are leaving soon, but as long as you are capable I can't see ruining that event for everyone. It will be over soon enough.


----------



## coffee shop (Jun 6, 2011)

thanks bigtoe, I can put on a happy face and proceed. I feel guilty about all the people I will be lying to with my happy attitude, but you are right. If I say something now people will be upset and sad for him. thanks again. I think I knew the right answer but it is so nice to have a place to ask questions and get opinions.


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

coffee shop said:


> I feel guilty about all the people I will be lying to with my happy attitude, but you are right.


I think it is more thoughtful and kind of you to pretend for a bit to save everyone grief through the party, than if you were to fess up now and in essence "ruin" the party.


----------

